# I want an Oscar??



## MrsFish (Jun 6, 2008)

I want a 55 gallon tank...I think it would be an okay size for it?? Sand or Gravel?? Filtration?? Please help!!  I've never had an Oscar but my mom has. She had it years ago.


----------



## FraggleRock (Feb 20, 2008)

I can say that 55 is okay for now, but it will outgrow it. When I bred mine, I used a 55 but they were housed in a much larger system.


----------



## ncinsguy (Jun 7, 2008)

go for the albino oscars they are nice.


----------



## FraggleRock (Feb 20, 2008)

It really depends on what other fish you put in with it. You do realize these get very large, right? Mine were around a foot long, each, when I sold them. Two of those in a 55 is kind of mean, being as it's only 15" wide...so I'd say yes, until they got very large, which can occur in a few years.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I had a pair of large oscars in a 55 once and they could turn around but their tails would hit the tank! It wasn't fair for them, they needed a bigger tank. So either plan on a new home for them when they get large or plan to upgrade the tank. 
Gravel is probably a better choice than sand.


----------



## MrsFish (Jun 6, 2008)

I went out and bought 1 oscar for my 55 gallon aquarium today!!!! I'm so excited!!! It's a Tiger Oscar and it's beautiful... My mother had an Oscar as I was groing up that lived to be 15 years old and was about 13" long... I saw a pretty Albino but as I did research I read that they don't live to be as old as the Tiger Oscar... He's really neat looking in his markings.... There is 1 slight problem though, he seems to be in shock as all he's done since I put him in the tank is lay on his side... Is this normal for a baby in a new tank??? Please feel free to give any advice.... it's always welcome here... ~~~Erika


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Oscars will lay down sometimes, how does your water test out?


----------



## MrsFish (Jun 6, 2008)

I havent tested it but I just set it up today, which I know was very dumb, but, I did add all my chem's. to it..


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

How did you acclimate the oscar? 
Float and release or something a little slower and easier transition?


----------



## MrsFish (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, I did for 30 minutes!


----------



## MrsFish (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh,,,,sorry Float and release is there another way??


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, its good to float them to get the temp equal, but to ease the transition to the different water in your tank, its good to take a cup of water from the tank and add it to the bag. Every five minutes or so, another cup. 
Even better would be to float, then setup a bucket with a drip line made from airline tubing with a knot tied in it to regulate the flow, use that as a siphon from the tank into the bucket of the fish and fish store water, let it drip in for maybe half an hour or an hour even, then net the fish out and put it in the tank. You will notice the fish is more active as its not like he was taken from one atmosphere and tossed into another. No rule to the methods, other than the slower the acclimation the better. And there is a couple of things we acclimate for, not only the temp, but the water as well. 
Cheers


----------



## MrsFish (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow!! Thanks so much.. I did not know to do that..I will definitly have to try that next time...I know Oscars are very sensitive fish, and I really want to do this right.. Although, I didn't start out that way..I saw him in the store for a week and couldn't help it.. I was afraid he would be gone the next time I went...How long should it take for him to get used to the water and his surroundings, Typically speaking? And, what other signs of distress should I watch for?


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

the best advice i can ever give people with a new tank is be patient and never do anything on impulse.


----------



## MrsFish (Jun 6, 2008)

I know. I know. But, as a woman, I do just about everything on an impulse. LOL


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

Question: how can Oscars be so sensitive sense i seen them living in local polluted fresh water canals?


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

jaiko1975 said:


> Question: how can Oscars be so sensitive sense i seen them living in local polluted fresh water canals?


I don't really think that Oscars are sensitive to water conditions. They can however be sensitive in an emotional way. My Oscar tends to act like a 15 year old girl with cramps. If I walk by the tank without feeding him, he pouts. Change anything in the tank, he pouts. Vacuum the gravel, he pouts. Usually by going to the corner and lying on his side.

Also, just because they are living in the polluted fresh water canals doesn't mean they are thriving.


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

interesting behavior your Oscar has kind of funny in a way. down here in south Florida.. lots of ppl have dumped there fresh water pets into our canal system.. i seen red belly piranhas all kinds of Oscars fresh water eels..they must be thriving sense i seen a large number of them.


----------

